# Ant nest on spare tire



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow! Glad you got rid of them. Hopefully they weren't fire ants. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Didn't you have another thread about this? I think I remember reading one of your previous posts. Glad you found the source of the problem.


----------

